# Worldwide Security and Police Conversion



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Plastic slot conversion from Mini Wheels Emergency kit ( rescue Ambulance,police cars,fire dept. ladder truck,several signs,fire fighters,police man,fire dept.building,helicopter etc.

The police car is on a long wheel base u-turn chassis, the security van is on 
wide pan tyco chassis ( needs a little cut for the rear tires ).


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice job Sat! I really dig the security van. This is a JL Nomad that I painted black and white, drilled the roof and added some red led lights from Radio Shack (I tried to get them wired, but they blew out as soon as I juiced up car on my track). I just have to get some police decals to finish this one up.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi JPR,
wow, that`s a great work, great idea to convert the nomad to police version.
Due to the problems with the LED - you can buy LED`s with a greater voltage maximum range,not so priceless as the normal ones, but in this case you don`t need work for LED voltage reduction.
Hope you follow up with the pics after the decal job. :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Just for your info.....due to server works my pics are unvisible for the next 24 hours. :drunk:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

JPR,
That's one wicked paddy-wagon you built, there. What a great idea! It brings back memories of The TV show "Highway Patrol" as the cars are from the same era. 
Nice work! :thumbsup: 
cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm intrigued by that van. That body could serve as the basis for a lot of cool automotive inspired vehicles like an SK or Mac Tools truck, UPS delivery van (now Dale can race the truck), race support vehicle, SWAT vehicle, etc.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey, I didn't know King Richard liked KFC.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*the complete kit*










Bought this one at Ebay, UK appr. 3 month ago, but actually I don`t find new ones


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Hey, I didn't know King Richard liked KFC.  rr


He also didn`t like his 43Charger without a rear bumper 
 , is there a way to buy a spare one ( tyco )???


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Those look like the same manufacturer. I like your colors better.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I stopped in Wallys after picking up the little one from school and seen one set set like yours, micyou03, but no others. They did have the larger sets with alot more stuff in them--basically the same as what satellite1 has--albeit with different colours for $9.99. I then went back to the outlet store and they had some more of the 3-pack tubes with a couple of different cars in them, but nothing I wanted.
cheers..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've got to get back to my Walmart and pick up the one I accidently put back. Before they are out of them. I'm not even sure what it was. Maybe a hospital with ambulances?


----------

